# Beloved Fiber lady Megan who was known as Dreamy/Woodpecker



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Beloved Megan who we know as Dreamy and also Woodpecker has passed on. She is at peace and without pain. Her Mom, Darlene has asked me to make sure I told everyone for her. The announcement was made under the Countryside Family section by Melissa. I know there are folks here that may not see it on there. Being that Megan spent a lot of time here, I wanted to make sure those that missed it there, will see it here. 

She was so inspired by everyone on the Fiber Forum. She learned to knit and followed all the threads even those that she did not post on. Fiber drew her but her health made it hard for her to do what she wanted to with it. What a beautiful spirit Megan has....she has gone into the light.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank you for posting. Bless her heart, she is at peace.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

I will miss her posts, I'm glad she is no longer in pain. I'm sure she's up in heaven with a big smile on her face doing all the craftsy things she loves.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

........


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

NOOOOOOOO! I haven't been on this forum in months. Something told me to check it out tonight. Megan was a sweet, sweet selfless woman. A couple years back we posted what we would like for Christmas, for the heck of it. I wanted a Golding spindle. This beautiful gal sent me one! It is one of my most prized possessions. This makes me so sad. But, I'm glad that she is out of pain. RIP Megan. You really touched my heart!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Thanks for letting us know over here. I don't go to other sections very often, so appreciate your information. So sad to loose a fiber lover.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

......


----------

